# Permanent TSB and ATMs



## Himself (21 Nov 2005)

I am thinking of switching to a Permanent TSB bank account but I am worried about ATM access. Are there any other Permanent TSB customers out there who used to bank with one of the bigger players, and have found that they have significantly less access to ATMs than before?

Thanks.


----------



## alpha (21 Nov 2005)

i thought that ptsb were big just like boi, aib and so on. ptsb always seem to go on about how they are one of the largest banks in this country. their atm network shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Nov 2005)

I have never come across an _ATM _that I could not use my _PTSB _card in in the 10+ years I've been with them.


----------



## extopia (21 Nov 2005)

You can use your PTSB ATM card in any ATM in Ireland, except possibly some of the ATMs of the smaller Building Societies. Been using mine now for 9 years with no access problems.


----------



## Himself (21 Nov 2005)

Great. Just what I wanted to hear. From now on I will take everything I read on a bank's promotional literature at face value


----------



## Alex (21 Nov 2005)

for a while i banked with ptsb and i was able to use their card in several different atm machines, all owned by different banks.

Alex.


----------



## kazbah (2 Dec 2005)

What about using the card abroad?  It's just been pointed out for me it doesn't have Cirrus


----------



## extopia (2 Dec 2005)

Where did you hear this? TSB is part of the Cirrus network.


----------



## kazbah (2 Dec 2005)

Actually I just rang Open24 and was told the ATM cards cannot be used abroad you need Visa or Laser


----------



## extopia (2 Dec 2005)

My laser card and ATM card are the same card.


----------



## Diddles (2 Dec 2005)

Ive used my laser/atm abroad in machines - no problem.It will have the Cirrus arking on reverse of the card.

D


----------



## kazbah (2 Dec 2005)

I don't have a laser card - I use Visa


----------



## ClubMan (2 Dec 2005)

kazbah said:
			
		

> Actually I just rang Open24 and was told the ATM cards cannot be used abroad you need Visa or Laser


If you have [broken link removed] then you can use them abroad.


----------



## kazbah (2 Dec 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> If you have [broken link removed] then you can use them abroad.


 
According to open24 ATM cards (without laser which is what I have) are not usuable abroad there is no cirrus, maestro, plus etc on it


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Dec 2005)

Or [broken link removed]


----------



## kazbah (2 Dec 2005)

Nope ......


----------



## ClubMan (2 Dec 2005)

Or _Plus+_ but _PTSB _only do _Cirrus _as far as I know and that's what this thread is about.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Dec 2005)

kazbah said:
			
		

> According to open24 ATM cards (without laser which is what I have) are not usuable abroad there is no cirrus, maestro, plus etc on it


Yes - that's correct. Note that _Laser _is useless abroad too. It's the _Cirrus/Plus+/Maestro _that matters. Why not just apply for _Cirrus _on your card if you need it?


----------



## kazbah (2 Dec 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Yes - that's correct. Note that _Laser _is useless abroad too. It's the _Cirrus/Plus+/Maestro _that matters. Why not just apply for _Cirrus _on your card if you need it?


 
they don't do it - only on laser cards - so I will stick to withdrawing off Visa abroad.  If you lodge money to your account first you will avoid cash advance fees.  I'm not paying for a laser card I don't need just for this facility...


----------



## ClubMan (2 Dec 2005)

Fair enough - I didn't know that they bundled _Laser _and _Cirrus _rather than providing them separately. I presume you mean that you don't want to pay an additional stamp duty charge and/or card renewal fee (if applicable)? For what it's worth I find _Laser _(haven't actually used _Cirrus _at all since they unilaterally added it to my card about a year ago) really handy but I guess some people might not find it as useful or worth the charge. Note that non € cash withdrawals (not advances) are subject to a 1.75% foreign exchange fee but this is still usually competitive with alternatives (e.g. travellers cheques, cash exchange etc.).


----------



## kazbah (2 Dec 2005)

As a matter of interest what are the stamp duty costs for an ATM card versus a combined LAser/ATM/Cirrus card?


----------



## ClubMan (2 Dec 2005)

See [broken link removed].


----------



## irishpancake (2 Dec 2005)

[broken link removed]:

You can use your Laser card to withdraw your cash at over 900,000 ATMs worldwide 
You don’t need a new card 
All new cards issued will carry the Cirrus logo


----------



## ClubMan (2 Dec 2005)

That's just because they happen to bundle _Laser _and _Cirrus_. _Cirrus _is what counts abroad. _Laser _only works in _Ireland_.


----------



## Zenith (22 Dec 2005)

I've used my PTSB ATM card in Spain and the US in the last couple of months.  Haven't come across an ATM yet that it hasn't worked in.


----------



## extopia (23 Dec 2005)

That's good to know. Used to be that the TSB card wasn't very compatible with US ATMs. Perhaps Cirrus is more widespread in US than used to be?


----------



## mimi rogers (29 Dec 2005)

Cirrus is widespread in the US and Canada too.

Mimi


----------

